# HAD BY a good time !!!



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2022)

So - yesterday was my 65th birthday & officially crossed the line to being an old man (get to have Medicare now) so if the government figures I'm an old man it must be true - LOL

Had a HUGE bonfire with friends & LITE UP THE SKY shooting a boat load of fireworks

Fire dept. & police dept. came by to check on us but decided we were just having a good time & went away - LOL

Anyway - as much as last night we were having a good time - today there is no question about it - I was HAD BY a good time LOL

Think I will spend the rest of the day having a very close relationship with my couch - LOL

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 12, 2022)

Kurt, I'm sorry we missed your birthday!

65! I remember that like it was a couple of years ago. The best thing about it was going on Medicare. It's so much better than the self-insured policy I could afford. And, yeah, it doesn't take as much of a good time to leave me feeling kind of puny the next day.

I wish you many more (birthdays, not hangovers)!

Dave


----------



## Elemental (Mar 12, 2022)

Happy belated birthday Kurt. Thanks for the continued advice and support you give us all here. Sounds like your party was a blast too. 

Elemental


----------



## AMS-Pro (Mar 12, 2022)

kurtak said:


> So - yesterday was my 65th birthday & officially crossed the line to being an old man (get to have Medicare now) so if the government figures I'm an old man it must be true - LOL
> 
> Had a HUGE bonfire with friends & LITE UP THE SKY shooting a boat load of fireworks
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Kurt, what an exciting time.
Now that reads like a great time, and a wonderful way to celebrate.
It's good they just checked up on you and left, that's quality public service work when they recognize you've got it under control and don't impede.

Reads like a breakfast drink is needed, well that, or water and a multivitamin haha. 

I hope you enjoy the day, and remember, just because you're older now, doesn't mean you shouldn't practice safe couching, you don't need any little chairs rocking around. Haha


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 12, 2022)

Happy birthday sir.


----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2022)

Happy birthday ye are only an ole man when you feel it.


----------



## MicheleM (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy birthday Kurt!


----------



## VK3NHL (Mar 13, 2022)

kurtak said:


> So - yesterday was my 65th birthday & officially crossed the line to being an old man (get to have Medicare now) so if the government figures I'm an old man it must be true - LOL
> 
> Had a HUGE bonfire with friends & LITE UP THE SKY shooting a boat load of fireworks
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Club


----------



## nickvc (Mar 13, 2022)

Belated happy birthday my hood friend and many more to come


----------



## BlackLabel (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy birthday Kurt!


----------



## goldshark (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy belated birthday Kurt. Keep the good times coming.I like fireworks also, just bought a boatload on the Nevada Indian Reservation. Stocking up for my 65th.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy birthday.
May there be even more and merrier in the future


----------



## ION 47 (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy birthday to you! I wish you health and peace! And stay on this forum as long as possible!


----------



## jobinyt (Mar 13, 2022)

What - wait - merry birthday - but old at 65??? No no no - or maybe you mean o.l.d. - out laying dames or some such thing.


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2022)

belated happy birthday! Glad you had fun!!


----------



## justprofessor49 (Mar 14, 2022)

Happy, Happy Day !! I hope you feel better today !!!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 15, 2022)

Just wanted to say *THANK YOU* for all the reply --- means *A LOT* to me !!!

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Mar 25, 2022)

Happy birthday Kurt. I guess the government thought I was old 5 years ago. All I remember was how much I saved on health insurance. Now that I’m 70 I signed up for social security. I guess that means I’m real old. 
Stay healthy and let the government pay to keep you that way. You’ve earned it.


----------



## markscomp (Mar 25, 2022)

twin granddaughters were born 1 year ago on the 12th so Happy belated march birthdays to all - oh yeah and wife's birthday was the 15th - can't leave her off the post


----------



## kurtak (Mar 29, 2022)

4metals said:


> Happy birthday Kurt. I guess the government thought I was old 5 years ago. All I remember was how much I saved on health insurance. Now that I’m 70 I signed up for social security. I guess that means I’m real old.
> Stay healthy and let the government pay to keep you that way. You’ve earned it.


4metals

Thanks for the HB wishes - & - it's REALLY GOOD to see you back on the forum !!!

In another thread I posted the following & I am wondering if you remember that thread ?

Kurt



kurtak said:


> A number of years ago now - we had a guy that joined the forum --- the reason he joined the forum was because he was operating a LARGE scale refinery (*KILOS* of gold per day)
> 
> They were having a real problem in their refining process
> 
> ...


----------



## 4metals (Mar 29, 2022)

It was put in the library I believe as large scale refining. It was that refiner in India. Excellent thread. I’m out of town and posting links from an iPhone isn’t my strong suit. Sorry.


----------



## silver1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Refining of Gold from Mines


Hi. I have received gold from mines. The weight is 10 Kgs and I want to refine this mining gold. The Contents are: Gold - 92.45% Silver 7.25% copper 0.15% iron 0.11% other metals 0.04% Now I want to remove only silver, copper and iron without using the aqua regia process. Can we use the...




goldrefiningforum.com


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 30, 2022)

silver1 said:


> Refining of Gold from Mines
> 
> 
> Hi. I have received gold from mines. The weight is 10 Kgs and I want to refine this mining gold. The Contents are: Gold - 92.45% Silver 7.25% copper 0.15% iron 0.11% other metals 0.04% Now I want to remove only silver, copper and iron without using the aqua regia process. Can we use the...
> ...


I read this thread, interesting read indeed.

But after I did some google searching a few topics in there, amongst other the Miller Process.

What intrigued me was that an additional process surfaced, called ALS process as in AcidLessSystem or something to that matter.

Have anyone in here been in contact with it?

It is based on vacuum distilling the more volatile elements off the gold, there are no chemicals used.

But in, my mind it would need an significant amount of time and electricity.

Can this actually be a viable route?


----------



## kurtak (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for the link !!!

Kurt


----------

